# [PyQt4-4.7.3] erreur lors de la mise à jour (resolu)

## KeNNys

Bonjour a tous,

apres orbit c'est au tour de PyQt4

voici l'erreur

 *Quote:*   

>  * Configuration of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 3.1...
> 
> python3.1 configure.py --confirm-license --bindir=/usr/bin --destdir=/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages --sipdir=/usr/share/sip --qsci-api --enable=QtCore --enable=QtNetwork --enable=QtScript --enable=QtTest --enable=QtXml --enable=QtGui --enable=QtDesigner --enable=QtScriptTools --enable=QtOpenGL --enable=QtSql --enable=QtSvg --enable=QtWebKit CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CXX=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK_SHLIB=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CFLAGS='-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' CXXFLAGS='-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ' LFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

Merci à tous[/code]

----------

## guilc

rémerge dev-python/sip il semble que la version pour python 3.1 ne soit pas présente (module installé avant l'ajout de python 3.1 ?)

----------

## KeNNys

j'ai fait un eselect python set 2

qui correspond a python 3.1

Mais sa ne ne change pas

----------

## guilc

Bien sur que non ça change pas...

re-émerge dev-python/sip

portage compile les modules pythons qui le supportent pour les 2 version de python : 2.6 et 3.1. La, il échoue en voulant compiler pyqt4 pour python 3.1 (Configuration of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 3.1... ), et il ne trouve pas le module sip.

Conclusion : tu as émergé sip AVANT la mise en place dans portage de ce processus, ou avant d'installer python 3.1. Donc sip est compilé pour seulement python 2.6, au lieu de python 2.6 ET 3.1...

re-émerger sip va résoudre le problème

----------

## KeNNys

Merci guilc,

je suis en cours, c'est la seconde chose que j'avais fait en suivant tes conseils  :Wink: 

l'emerge de dev-python/sip est fini je relance un emerge -uDNav World.

La suite demain trop naze a cet heure et de plus demain Girolle tres tot (Miam miam  :Wink:  )

je tiens au courant le forum dans tout les cas.

Merci pour ton aide guilc

----------

## KeNNys

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

